# Emission certain for Romantic road Germany



## Tinapow (Jan 18, 2018)

Do we require an emissions certificate  to travel the Romantic Road between Wurzburg and Fussen in Germany?


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 18, 2018)

As said,no,not for now.We were there early last year and lots of roadworks/detours ect.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 18, 2018)

Get the green zones app.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 19, 2018)

I don’t know about that route, but we were surprised that so many small villages now in the scheme in Oct 17. My German girlfriend took our V5 to her local MOT garage and got the sticker for us, as we hadn’t planned on being in Germany. Useful that you don’t have to have it posted.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 19, 2018)

*Easy enough*

I got mine here about 10mins
Google Maps

Many Other locations
Just make sure you choose one outside a zone

DEKRA  Station Ibbenburen in ihrer Nahe


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 19, 2018)

Recently bought ours, super efficient web site in English, 6 Euro arrived in about 5 days.


----------



## peter palance (Jan 19, 2018)

*it*



***** said:


> Not as far as I know, but for the sake of £6 why not get it!



it might save you some were a long the line t.t.f.n.pj


----------



## witzend (Jan 19, 2018)

I wouldn,t travel without one just in case I had to enter a zone for some unforseen emergency


----------



## quilkin (Jan 19, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Recently bought ours, super efficient web site in English, 6 Euro arrived in about 5 days.



What was the website you used? The one in the link above appears to be just German. I'm currently converting a euro6 van and will be travelling to Germany - didn't know I needed a certificate for anything other than big cities.


----------

